# Jay “Jaybird” Dobyns training seminar



## DPD6860 (Nov 13, 2004)

*The Shirley Massachusetts Police Union will be sponsoring Jay "Jaybird" Dobyns training seminar on November 18th 2014 from 08:15 to 15:00 hrs. at the Bull Run Restaurant located at 215 Great Road (Route 2A) Shirley, MA 01464.
The cost of the seminar is $125.00 dollars per participant this includes a Lunch Buffet at the Bull Run Restaurant.
Seats are limited please contact Sgt. Peter Violette at the Shirley Police Department to register for this limited Engagement seats are filling up fast. (978-425-2642) Registration Deadline is 11/7/14

Jay Dobyns* is a federal undercover agent and a New York Times Best-Selling author. He achieved worldwide notoriety as one of history's most daring undercover operators during high-octane covert operations targeting the world's most brutally violent criminals and organizations.
For over twenty five years, Jay successfully infiltrated and brought down scores of the deadliest criminals and illegal enterprises in existence. He operated amongst vicious street and prison gangs, gun running groups, drug trafficking organizations, bomb makers and home invasion crews. He routinely played the role of a shrewdly-calculating professional hit man during federal "murder-for-hire" investigations.
Jay is perhaps best known for his landmark infiltration of the notorious Hells Angels biker gang. He was the first-ever law enforcement officer to successfully defeat the gang's multilayered security measures and become a full patched member (of the legendary Skull Valley charter), a fact that club's leadership vociferously denies to this day.

_"He'll land next to a criminal softer than a butterfly with sore feet and with his next step, take their head off. He's able to convince the bad guys that he's badder than they are and in a turn, charm an aristocrat. A man among men. He's a top-draw speaker and a friend I admire. Sit back and listen. After a few minutes with Dobyns, you'll admire him too."_
*William "Billy" Queen*

_"Jay kept over 1,000 of our conference attendees glued to folding chairs for four hours. You could have heard a pin drop. Holding a law enforcement audience's attention for that long and under those circumstances is unheard of. Incredible show!"_
*Mindy Grizzard-Applewhite*


----------

